# Auburnmist/Tashora/Kalar/Chuckanut/Kallamar/Lorinford/Devanor/Sasafras/Kinshas/Karlee



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

He's gorgeous!!! I really liked looking at his pedigree on k9data. It will be interesting to see who we have here that's related.


----------



## goldensare4ever

My boy is a relative! Charlie just had his 1st birthday on September 25th. His name is Devanor My T Special. His dad is Tim and his mother is Devanor Hot Nights in Havana.


----------



## Ryley's Dad

goldensare4ever said:


> My boy is a relative! Charlie just had his 1st birthday on September 25th. His name is Devanor My T Special. His dad is Tim and his mother is Devanor Hot Nights in Havana.


So Ryley is Charlie's younger half brother on his Dad's (Tim... aka Auburnmist Special Blend) side.


----------



## Bender

Bender's grandma was Auburnmist Fresh New Look, and her dad was Pacificgold's the Dance, so she's related several times over through Cash (Auburnmist Sunday's best Terms).
Pedigree: CH Goldcker's Bending The Rules SHDCH AGI ADC CGN Am NGC FDCH

Storee is a great granddaughter of Cash as well.
Pedigree: Goldcker's Next Chapter

Lana


----------



## Ryley's Dad

Bender said:


> Bender's grandma was Auburnmist Fresh New Look, and her dad was Pacificgold's the Dance, so she's related several times over through Cash (Auburnmist Sunday's best Terms).
> Pedigree: CH Goldcker's Bending The Rules SHDCH AGI ADC CGN Am NGC FDCH
> 
> Storee is a great granddaughter of Cash as well.
> Pedigree: Goldcker's Next Chapter
> 
> Lana


Ah.... so Auburnmist Sunday's best Terms is Cash. Wendy (Auburnmist Golden Retrievers) has talked about him many times.


----------



## Bender

Cash was a very nice boy. Bender is closely related to him as well, Cash was out of Bender's Grandma and her dad Brooks.

Lana


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is related as well. 

His dad is a Tashora boy. His grandma is Can. CH. *Tashora Ranchosiera Moonstruck. *

His great grandpa on his mom's side is BISS Am/Can CH *Chuckanut's Brasstime *TD,JH,NA,NAJ,WC,VCX,OS,SDHF


----------



## JDandBigAm

Jonah's a distant relative. He is Chuckanut's Whale of a Tale sire is Am CH Chuckanut's Captain Kangaroo and dam is Chuckanut's No Place Like Home. So that makes his great grandfather Am CH Chuckanut's Brasstime.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Happy, so I guess that makes our pups 2nd cousins?


----------



## Ljilly28

Happy said:


> Jonah's a distant relative. He is Chuckanut's Whale of a Tale sire is Am CH Chuckanut's Captain Kangaroo and dam is Chuckanut's No Place Like Home. So that makes his great grandfather Am CH Chuckanut's Brasstime.


I know I always say this, but I think Jonah has the coolest name of them all- love "A Whale Of A Tale"


----------



## Chelseanr

I took puppy classes with a pup from your litter named Bentley, he was a cutie.


----------



## Ryley's Dad

Chelseanr said:


> I took puppy classes with a pup from your litter named Bentley, he was a cutie.


Really?
Its a shame I don't have the names and phone numbers of all of Ryley's litter mates. It would be fun to get everyone together to see how everyone's pups are doing. 


I've only seen one of Ryley's litter mates in person... one of his sisters. My breeder, Wendy still had her when she was 15 wks old. She was smaller than Ryley, but extremely cute. I think Ryley's going to be a big boy when he's fully grown. He got weighed at the vet today and he weighed in at 51 lbs.... and he's only 5-1/2 months old.


The only other litter mate I know anything about (as in her name and a pic) is listed on k9data.com.... http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=400627


----------



## kjengold

My Kylie (CH. Runnymede Miss America) is a Banjo (BISS Am/Can CH *Chuckanut's Brasstime *TD,JH,NA,NAJ,WC,VCX,OS,SDHF; Can TD,JH,WC,OS) daughter! She'll be 9 years old in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ryley's Dad

Ryley has a new Facebook page.... AND he's met lots of new friends through it.

Ryley GoldenRetriever | Facebook


----------

